# Just had a second phone call (very strange)!



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

Just this minute had a second phone call to say "As I was a previous S1 owner I would be offered a good deal" - but as he was just about to tell me what the deal was he realised that I had already been phoned from the other list! 

So then he calmed up and would not say any more and said sorry for phoning... but I did go on and question him whether it was the same deal as I was offered.. he did not want to confirm it was the same £149 deal.

So does this mean there are 2 different deals? One for previous S1 owners and one for pre-registration... as I was phoned from the pre-registration list I got the £149 deal.

Has anyone got a different deal from being an S1 owner ?


----------



## swanny (Nov 28, 2002)

A little concerning.


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

No, it's called 'marketing'. The pricing is the same whichever list you're on. I got them to confirm that.


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

I would imagine that he 'clammed up' because you have already heard the spiel. No point repeating it all again when he could be phoning Carl!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Guy who rang me twice yesterday on 2 numbers (same bloke) was quite frustrated that his list wasn't postcode checked (no cable service) and hadn't been deduped (calling me twice).
It seems that the outbound call lists aren't very well managed and they're wasting a lot of time talking to people that they can't help or the same person twice. If you're a commission based telesales operator that must be pretty irritating.


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

merlin said:


> So does this mean there are 2 different deals? One for previous S1 owners and one for pre-registration... as I was phoned from the pre-registration list I got the £149 deal.


I got two phone calls from the two lists and they both offered me the same deal.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

dogsbody said:


> I got two phone calls from the two lists and they both offered me the same deal.


So neither list is getting the best deal ... that must mean everyone is unhappy


----------



## abuelbanat (Jan 8, 2011)

missed call from the 0800 number yesterday that I recognised as from VM and then another today which I answered and the guy started to offer me TiVo. Told him I was already all-set - he suggested my name simply hadn't been removed from the list.....


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

It must be fairly mind numbing in the Tivo section. Easy sales but lots of them and the same patter time after time. They are doing a great job IMHO.

I had my second call 6 minutes after the first and from the same guy. 

He got to the "I hope we haven't called already" bit of the patter when I told him we had just spoken minutes before and he remembered.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

frobozz said:


> I had my second call 6 minutes after the first and from the same guy.


This'll be why I've not had a call yet then! They're too busy calling the people they just called! 

Seriously though, was the call back on the same number? If so they've done a seriously poor job of deduplicating their data sets.


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

M_at said:


> Seriously though, was the call back on the same number? If so they've done a seriously poor job of deduplicating their data sets.


Yes called on same number. I suspect the Tivo team are less than happy about they way the multiple lists are handled, too. It appears that they did not make a poor attempt at removing duplicate data, but rather NO attempt.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Perhaps if they'd not opened 3 different ways to register they might have had fewer problems? I still expect a call from the first registration when they sneak peaked the new Tivo - I got called from Roy's S1 list and from the URL in the Tivo message too.
I have to say that while this is silly and a little wasteful it would be a lot worse if they de-dupped the list and accidentally missed a loyal Tivo owner completely.
I also doubt that the speed of calling is the limiting factor in arranging installations - I would guess that box availability, engineer availability and training are going to be more significant limited factors.


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

I got a 2nd sales call as well. He went and double checked his system (which took a min or so), and confirmed that yes my order was in there.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

AMc said:


> Perhaps if they'd not opened 3 different ways to register they might have had fewer problems? I still expect a call from the first registration when they sneak peaked the new Tivo - I got called from Roy's S1 list and from the URL in the Tivo message too.


I think VM sending a system message was entirely the right thing for them to do, to catch s1 owners who don't frequent the relevant parts of the web. And the semi-hidden web registration makes sense also, to catch the enthusiasts who don't (or no longer) have s1, but who manage to find it via forums like this. Roy's list was outside their control; I don't think they asked him to do that. They've tried to fold it into their strategy, which is probably better than ignoring it.



> I also doubt that the speed of calling is the limiting factor in arranging installations - I would guess that box availability, engineer availability and training are going to be more significant limited factors.


I don't know. I got my phone call in the second week, but my install date was similar to everyone else's (ie the 17th). I imaging the installs are done by local people, of which they have a large number scattered around the country.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

ruperte said:


> I got a 2nd sales call as well. He went and double checked his system (which took a min or so), and confirmed that yes my order was in there.


Could anyone who gets a second call please ask them to give me a ring? 

This is getting silly - people who have ordered are getting multiple calls and I've had none.


----------

